# How to calculate draw length?



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I was trying to remember because I new at one point but know I have no clue now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I do not calculate my draw length but I take measuring tape and simply put my hands in the position from which I shoot - and then I read the distance, in my case 75 cm, because my anchor point is little behind my shoulder. Yo need to decide on your shooting style and than do the measurement.

Then you divide this length with 5 and you will get how long you should cut your bands (in my case above 75/5=15.) Number 5 is optimal stretch ratio, but you can try higher or lower than that.

Then you add some length for ties, I do 2 cm on both ends so that my bands in total are 19cm long.

I hope this helps,

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Will the same thing work for tubes too?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Try this. 





Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------

